# temp pissing me off!!!!!



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a tent grow (hydro hut 2x4) and the temp between the lights and the plants run 88! The light is about 5 inches above the plants. i have a hi output 2x4 floresent fixture with 8 tubes in it. they run very cool, i can put my hand on the bulb with no problems! i put a portable a/c in the room with a duct running directly on the light fixture! the water temp is running 75. the tent has a squirrel cage removing the exhaust and a fan inside moving air. the closest where the tent is has a temp of 73!What the ****! Help! i dont know what else i can do!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

Even with a portable a/c unit the temp didnt drop? Is you system Hydro or Soil? If Hydro that water temp needs to come down some too. How big are the intake and exhaust fans and what CFM are they running? We will get to the bottom of this, we just need to go over all the details. Is the Hydro Hut in a closet with the doors closed?


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

i will upload some pics in 15 minutes.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

the closet these are in is 5 foot by5 foot by 7 1/2 high. since i started this grow thing i got upwards of 3,000 in it. i am so pissed and discouraged. please help!


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

i beleive the exhaust is 400 cfm, the hydro shop set me up with everything i needed. they told me that when the tent is closed that it pulls air in from the sides and bottom, it was supposed to keep the inside temp 2-3 degrees above the the temp in the room. i added the intake which is the a/c ran on high. yes it is in a closet and the door is closed.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2007)

Did I understand you to say that your a/c is running in the closet ?  Forgive me, I am certain that I got something confused here cause that would be the reason for the temp issues right off the bat. a/c units throw a whole lot of heat just from the condenser alone, not to mention the inside fan of the unit. But naw, I'm certain that I read that wrong, straighten me out would ya ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

yes it is in the closet, see the duct, the condensor exhaust through the duct, it is a portable unit. The reason i put in there is because of the heat issue, it did bring it down 5 degrees.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone Help!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone Help!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

Help Please


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I have 2 of the 4x4 tents with a 1000 in each and they stay 78 degrees but they are air cooled. Anyway dont put the a/c in the closet, it will heat it up for sure.  If the temps are running 88 then the simple thing would be to use co2, 88 is perfect with co2.  The temp in the res. need to be mid 60s, so freeze water bottles and drop a few in when the lights come on, and during the cycle.  Also if you are vegging them turn them to 18/6 if they are on 24/0and that will give them a break.  If you can make the ambient temp of the room outside the tent as cool as possible then a small intake fan will do the trick.  Hope this helps GL


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

I Have A Co2 Tank From An Old Beer Meister, How Do I Do It? Just Turn It On For A Blast Once A Day, Turn All Vents Off For Maybe 10 Minutes? I Just Turned The A/c Off, It Was Hot Toward The Top Of The Room 93. The Ice Thing Seems To Be A Pain, I Cant Watch It All Day Long, Any Other Suggestions?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn right the ice thing is a bi***.  I am getting a water cooler but they are expensive and  I haven't found one that you can use with less than 40 gal res and looks like you have 20s.  The ice works trust me, put a lot in when the lights come on and you wont have to for a while.  If you dont cool it they wont grow, at all!  You dont have to watch it all the time, when you are there throw some ice in, it saved my last grow.  The beer meister thing I think you just need to get a regulator, dont just guess without a meter to measure it.  An enviroment contoller sounds like youy best bet if you can afford it


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

actually each unit holds 4 gallons. 
now the a/c is off and the temp at the light/plant area is 96.
F***!
the hydro shop said just keep the water temp below 80 and i would be fine. is this true. water temp is 78
I will look into getting that system.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

No 65 degrees, 65.  Unless you are cloning then its 80 degrees.  Jorge said 60-65 in the growers guide, my water is 63 and they are blowing up.  I think you have the fan set up wrong I cant tell is that a carbon filter in the room?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2007)

Found a DIY water chiller plan....might be an idea. Seen this a while back...never would of thought it woulda come in handy. It's set-up for salt water aquarium, but sure that isn't a big issue...reg water should cool the same.

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/dyiprojects/l/bldiydonchiller.htm


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

yes it is a carbon filter, this is what they set me up with at the hydro shop


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like the carbon filter exhausts into the closet.?  You need to just a/c the room outside the closet and intake into the closet.  98 degrees will kill them  soon turn the lights off til you figure it out.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

no the carbon is in the tent which is the intake and then it exhaust to the attic.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

i just opened the one door of the tent and i have the a/c blowing directly in there, it's came down to 88 and is falling. The reason i got the tent is to have all the smell contained, now the door is open and im afraid of the smell.
what a mess!


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

ok.... Do you exhaust the a/c outside, thats just so hard to tell why man.  whats the temp outside of the closet?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

A carbon filter should take care of most of the smell. We need to figure out how to get fresh air into your closet so your not recirculating the same air.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

see te picture of the closet is the portable a/c which is vented in the attic. Now that i have the door open on the tent with a/c blowing in there the temp at the plant is 81 and the water temp is 72, top of the inside of the tent is 77.  the closet can pull some air from the bottom of the door which leads to a bedroom.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I hope all turns out, check on co2 you may just need a regulator but they will blow up at 88 with co2.  Just watch them close they will eat more and do every biological activity more frequently


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

what do you recomend for my co2. so i could run it higher temp with c02? how much do i use and how often?  how is that temp for growing now?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe it wont smell, sometimes they dont til the very end, sometimes never.  I wouldn't worry about smell until you get that temp worked out


----------



## HGB (Oct 18, 2007)

ytrew said:
			
		

> the closet can pull some air from the bottom of the door which leads to a bedroom.




awww  think thats the prob.. *rockydog* spotted it also:hubba:   need fresh air intake I think....

can you tap the floor and draw from under the house?  6x6 foot grow room needs a 12x12 inch hole for freash air exchange so think'n crack under door is a bit lacking(I know yours isn't that size, just an example of mine)

good intake and I dont think you will need that AC thing IMHO.

good luck


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

well i tried having the door open to the closet and it didnt seem to help.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

18/6
how does this sound, now the temp is 73 and water is 71.  now to keep the temp down during the day what about turning just the lights off and one fan for 6 hours during the hottest part of the day.
however there wouldnt be a cold period like night for the plants. it would probably just hover in the mid to high 70's as an average. dont you want it colder when the lights are off? I dont want to train the plants this way for a month then change the cycle would I?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

Colder nights are great.  Glad the temp. went down man.  Keep it 75 minimum if you can during the light phase.  Dont change the cycle 18/6 is fine, it can't hurt at all.


----------



## ytrew (Oct 18, 2007)

but with this cycle i wont have colder nights. 75 minumum?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 18, 2007)

It will be ok.  But when the lights are off doesn't it cool down with the a/c, 75 when the lights are on


----------



## HGB (Oct 18, 2007)

ytrew said:
			
		

> but with this cycle i wont have colder nights. 75 minumum?



wish my min. was 75  I have to work at get'n it UP to that.....  would love to have it at 88 in my grow year round


----------

